# evening hunts for duck



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

have you guys had any luck with evening hunts for ducks over water???


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Not in many years. Seems like they stay on the fields untill shooting hrs are nearly over.


----------



## beretta3901 (Sep 25, 2008)

My buddy and I weren't able to make it out in the morning on opener, so we ended up heading out around 4, set up by 5. Could have had our limit by six if we wanted to pop em off the water. They were flying so low we couldn't see em til they were sitting in the decoys. We both ended up shooting 1 under the limit for a total of 8. Could have easily limited out, but like I said didn't want to water swat them. Ended up with 4 blue wings, 1 green wing, 2 gaddys, a spooner, and a wigeon.


----------



## Methuselah (Sep 5, 2008)

I've had some AMAZING diver hunts in the evening, even better than hunts in the morning on some lakes! I know they're not mallards, but I thought I'd put my two cents in.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

We shot 3 limits of ducks and 5 geese on the opener this year, I never hunt mournings and last year I only came back one time with less than my limit, and I hunt at least once a week.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks for the insight guys


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

If you can get really crappy weather ( Real Cold, Windy, Sleet/Snow) The birds seem to come back earlier giving you some pretty good opportunities


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

We do really well on Evening hunts the first few weeks of the year. They are more of what i consider "local ducks" on the marsh cause they are there most of the summer, they always came back right around dark. But like the last guy said you get some colder weather and a good wind and they always came back earlier and thats when you can get them. Shot alot of woodies and early season mallards that way. It never worked out for us during the middle and end of the season cause like someone said before they mostly stay out in the fields until later. And you dont bust the roost if you find out which way they are coming from and sit on the end of the marsh or lake where you can pull a few on there way back to the roost spot on the other end....depends on how big of a place you hunt...

i wouldnt recommend hunting right where they are sitting for the night....you'll push them out faster, i would rather shoot a few every night for a few weeks then a limit once and they bug out


----------



## ducky??? (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll do an evening hunt w you there guy ......Anytime Fo-Sho!!!


----------

